# Old dataphone



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Boy, is the school ever gonna be PO'd their phones don't work. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

More.....


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Boy, is the school ever gonna be PO'd their phones don't work. :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

They need to get IPHONES:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> They need to get IPHONES:laughing::laughing:


This has been sitting in the old section of the school unplugged for quite a while....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

After the teletype lines went away, people used these dataphone modems to adapt existing teletypes to regular phone lines. It's basically a piece of junk now. These were also used to break out regular phone lines from private digital networks. This is probably what your school used it for.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> After the teletype lines went away, people used these dataphone modems to adapt existing teletypes to regular phone lines. It's basically a piece of junk now. These were also used to break out regular phone lines from private digital networks. This is probably what your school used it for.


Hmm, neat. I have de soldered all the devices off of the board, I'm going to use the existing mono/stereo 1/4" jacks to make some sort of useful device out of it... We shall see...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember all that stuff, including the western electric power packs plugged into local receptacles and wired into the 4 pair phone wiring. Those were the good ole days of American technology.


----------

